# Mark all topics read...



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Is it my imagination or when you click "Mark all topics read" the forum sets your last read flag on each thread to be the actual last thread?

ie If there is a 3 page thread and I have not read any post and click "Mark all topics read", I'm fairly sure that as soon as another post is raised and I click on on last read post, I will be taken to the last post and not the first "unread" one?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

and also when clicking "view newest post" I occasionally get a message that states "no new posts" or something similar :?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

... and it's a bit annoying that when you log out, the "mark all forums read" seems to be actioned as a default. So if I haven't had time to look in all the forums, when I log in again, I only see the new posts since I logged out. I'm sure the old version didn't do this.

Sorry about the thread hijack Mark.

Moley


----------

